# blubber sam, wonder cat



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

when i was many years younger, i was sitting on the couch throwing up and catching an inflatable ball (about the size of a volleyball), and it bounced off my hand and landed just out of my reach. i was comfortable and didn't want to get up, so i just left it there. then a few minutes later sam came and sat next to it. i started coaxing her to push the ball to me, and my brother was laughing at me. but then, she pushed it just into my reach! that'll teach my brother to laugh at me.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, she probably thought, don't laugh at me, I know exactly what she's saying. What a smart little kitty!


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

when sam was still young, my brother put her on top of his drafting table. it was too high for her to get down from, so when she wanted to get down, she pushed his arm over, so she could step on it in order to get to a chair and then jump down to the floor.


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

i was sitting at the computer, and i hear a little mew behind me. i turned around, and sam had somehow gotten into the dryer (no, it wasn't on). now, this doesn't sound too unusual, until you consider that the dryer was over the washer, so we're talking 4-5 feet, for an old, fat cat. of course, she could get in, but she couldn't get out again -_-;


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

lol.

ok, i have never seen a cat do anything like this before, but one time, sam climbed up the brick fireplace. she just dug in her claws and up she shimmied.


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

sirius is sleeping with his head on my foot 

erm, anyway, one time i was on the phone with my friend. we were both home alone, so we became very freaked out when we heard a phone pick up and noises on the other end. we both went through our houses to see what was going on and i found sam in lying on my parents bed, licking the mouthpiece of the phone :shock:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Your cat is hilarious. Cats always do the craziest things, they get into trouble but dont get out of trouble. Sugar knows how to get out if she squeezed into a small small space but if Twinkie did it, he doesnt know how to get out! One time, someone banged on the door and he scrammed everywhere to find a hiding spot and he squeezed in behind my bf desk and later I couldnt find him at all! Theres not many places in my apt so later I heard him meowing from behind the desk and we had to move this heavy computer desk and even then he didnt know or didnt want to jump out so we had to push the desk out further/rearrange all the furniture so he can walk through! What a silly cat


----------

